# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Dan Green breaking a raw world record

## Hrothgar

Dude is a beast. Love his ideology on powerbuilding.

----------


## BG

Walking out those squats is insane. He's a big fuk, love his physique.

----------


## hawk14dl

Incredible

----------


## Hrothgar

Here he is doing a 843 lb squat:



and a 518 lb bench:
Dan Green benches 235kg GPC Australia Nats - YouTube

and a 810 lb DL:
Dan Green pulls 367.5kg for a 985kg Total - YouTube

and some pics of physique:





Stats: Get to Know Dan Green - Juggernaut Training Systems - Juggernaut Training Systems

----------


## BG

His body is insane !

----------


## FapOLantern

Dude`s a beast, and a nice change from the notion all PL`s need to be fat.

----------


## Tanner Chambers

> Dude`s a beast, and a nice change from the notion all PL`s need to be fat.


Agreed. you cant tell from the video's, but that dudes physique is outstanding!

----------


## Kumminui

These delts !

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Intense. Delts and Delts to chest definition is epic awesome.

----------


## gearbox

Dude doesn't even look real. Those delts and traps! Yes love that he shows us you can be ripped and a great power lifter.

----------


## wellshii

Sick. Now thats some motivation!!

----------


## Stoptheslowdown

Dan greens instragram is very interesting also folks. Many a time I didint wanna go train-one look at his i.g. feed and im off to the races!

----------


## Cutthroat10

This guy and Jesse Norris made me want to start powerlifting. Before I saw him and Jesse I thought all powerlifters were just big stocky guys with no definition.

----------


## pleaselaborate

Dan is an animal. It's all in the hair.

----------

